

Simple week-calendar based time tracker and invoicer - mosselman
https://saus.us

======
mosselman
Nice and easy to use time tracker. What I like is that its main interface is
based around a calendar-ish week view so that I can quickly see what I worked
on and where I have forgotten to log time. This last bit is especially useful
to our company because we get a few innovation subsidies from the government
that requires us to track time on each innovation project within the normal
project (for which we do not track time).

Another part I like is how Saus, while aimed at tracking time for multiple
projects that you do for multiple clients, it is still very easy to use for
single projects (like in my case).

Since we only use the time tracking part I have not given the invoicing a try.

Disclaimer: Saus was created by friends of mine, so my opinion could be
biased. Though I wonder if it is more biased that opinions based on marketing
and trends :). Either way, give it a try if you want, or not, I just wanted to
share ;).

